# • swell.gr • BMW Z4 23i E89 Full Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

The last few days at Swell Detail Store Athens, we had the joy of working on a beautiful E89 BMW Z4 23i which came to us for correction and interior detailing.


















We started with cleaning the interior.
The plastic surfaces were cleaned with apc and then dressed with Mitchell & King Treat.
The leather surfaces were cleaned with Zaino Z10 and nourished with Z10 once dry.


























The condition of the car upon arrival can be seen in the following photos:


































Thickness measurements using the PTG:


































Taping the car:










And it was time to plug in those polishers and start working.
For the compounding process we used Menzerna FG400 with a Lake Country Constant Pressure Cutting Pad.
Tha finishing touches were made using Menzerna SF4000.










The pictures that follow show some 50/50 shots from the correction process (prior to refinement):


























































And some before and after shots on matching panels (also prior to refining)
























































































































The glass surfaces were then cleaned and sealed with Nanolex Ultra:


















And the alloys were also cleaned and sealed with Nanolex Premium Sealant .


















The car's finish now received an IPA wipedown to ensure removal of any polishing oils that could possibly affect the adhesion of the LSP products.
After that Britemax Black Max was layed on the car to create a good base for our sealant to stick on.
The first step of protecting the finish involved 2 layers of Zaino Z2 with ZFX, leaving 45-60 minutes between coats and a wipedown with Zaino Z6 in between.
Of course we coundln't stop yet.... The crystal pot of Mitchell and King Philip was brought to play, and spread like butter on to immediately boost the finish some more.
Gloss, wet look, depth, warmth and flake pop, all to the max!

LSP : Mitchel & King Philip










The final result can be seen in the following photos:












































































































































































Thanks for reading this and i hope you enjoyed it as much as i did!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Very nice deep and clear Reflection!!! Superb job!!! The owner must be Very Happy !!!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work mike!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice Mike :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work Mike as always..the finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Cracking work my friend, fantastic look based also on a awesome lsp !!! Congrats!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Mike :thumb: loving the beading shots!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

nice work buddy


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

diamonds made from swell.gr

respect..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks brilliant Mike, very deep and black looking!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike to a lovely car!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work buddy!!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Brilliant work as always Mike! I'm looking forward to try FG400 & SF4000 combo on neglected hard german paint myself:buffer: Looks just perfetc:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Epic session dude! :thumb:
Gloss, Depth, Reflection to the MAX! :doublesho

When you put together Mike+Black Car+Zaino+M&K Wax it seems just about so unfair... (for the paint defects!)

Result is Guaranteed.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome detail! BMW paint can be very tough too


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

I really appreciate your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb work as usual Mike, the finish is peerless.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing finish, Menzerna products seems to be very good choice for hard BMW paint :thumb:.


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Super finish and reflections.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

you re the best mike...awesome work buddy...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cracking work Mike:thumb:


----------

